# NCE PB110 Booster mod



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all,
I run the NCE PH10R DCC system which has modified PB10 boosters to allow for 24 volt operation, it was modified by Matt at NCE.

I just bought another PB10 booster for the next phase of my layout and sent it in to Matt to be modded for 24 volt output.
He called me on the phone and told me that he is no longer allowed to mod the boosters because of insurance reasons.

I like to run my trains at scale speeds and the extra voltage make a huge difference in top speed. My original modded Boosters have worked without issues for years and I want all phases of my railroad to have the same capabilities.
Does anyone here know how to mod the booster to allow for the max 24 volts? If so could you please let me know.

Thanks, Ron

PS I also tried to post this on the NCE forums but thought someone here might know as well.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Im sorry I can't help you with your question, but could you direct me to the NCE DCC forums you speak of?

Thanks


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe he is referring to the Yahoo groups NCE users forum:  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NCE-DCC/ .


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, I found that group over the weekend.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I looked at that board but hate the way it's set up, I am not a fan on the one long continuous thread type forum.
Those were fine 30 years ago but not in this day and age where basic forums are available for free and very easy to maintain.

I talked with a couple of guys about how the mod was done and got two different answers, 
I think that I need a new rheostat to get the extra 2 volts but haven't been able to find out the part number.

I was hoping Greg would know but haven't heard back from him.

They did increase the output on the new boosters to 22 volts, I think they used to be 18volts,
so I just lowered the output on the modded one to match the new one for now.
I'm still trying to get the exact items needed to do the mod.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

??? The Yahoo forums have multiple threads, and a search that works. 

Plus you can reply to the original post or other specific posts. 

You cannot replace the trim pot that adjusts the voltage, you won't get more than about 21 volts without modding the circuit. All the units I have measured have been 20.3 volts or a bit above, so 22 volts is an improvement, but not 24. 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

That's weird the link above to the forums has a different format than the one I was given.
My link just listed every post made in successive order, which was really hard to follow.

I asked the guys at NCE and they said they no longer had the info on how the mods were done.
The guys that responded to me via pm all said it was the POT that was changed.
Do you know what was done, or have any info on how to do it Greg?
Have you tried to get any modded recently?


I double checked and the output at max on the new booster is 22.5 volts,
so they must have increased it

Here is a copy of the description on Tony's sight

*PB110a Ten Amp Power Booster*










10 Full Amps of voltage stabilized powerAdjustable voltage output from 12.5 to *22.5 volts*Requires 16-22 volt transformer of 10 Amps or more.[/list]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Ron, pardon my surprise that you have never been on a Yahoo forum.

From a quick search:

"This info was included in Moderator Central newsletter from Jami Heidt (sp) on 12-27-07:

As of November 1st (2007), Yahoo! Groups has over 109 million members across 8.8 million groups.

8.8 MILLION groups/forums.

When you are on the forum, click on "Topics" ... you can set defaults once you join a group... some groups you can join immediately, some you have to be approved.













Yahoo is a great place to find a group specifically on a topic.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ps, the pot was not changed for this mod, it is a change in circuitry, so clearly the guy talking to you either does not know, or is just fibbing. 

You have a modified one, and a stock one, so you can verify for yourself that this is true. The really easy way to know this is BS is that when you turn it up to max voltage, you are setting the pot to ZERO ohms. 

So a different pot set to ZERO ohms would do the same thing. 

Maybe the NEW circuitry uses a different pot, but that's not the question is it? 

They did not like doing the mod, and I do remember that there were a couple ways to do the mod, because the guy who did it for me (who does not want anyone to pester him) called me once to go over how he did the mod to see which way he did my first one. 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Matt at NCE, he's one of their techs, told me they had to stop doing the mods because of insurance reasons.
I'm guessing a modded one burned up and they got sued or something over it.

Greg you seem to know more about the mod than anyone I have been able to get a hold of, any chance you can do a how to?
If your not comfortable posting something like that here or on your site, can you email me the details?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll look into it, since I'll most likely have to repair or replace something some day, although I was hoping the Zimo booster would be 20 amps... turns out now it's what, 16? (and still not delivered to be able to verify). 

Insurance reasons has never sounded right to me... low voltage output is nothing new... Of course I always warn people that running 18v Aristo marker bulbs at 24v will burn them out... watch your Mikados and Mallets. 

Regards, Greg


----------

